# Travelling to Hamm?



## Tyjoh11 (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi there, first post so apologies if I'm asking in the wrong forum. 

I was wondering if there's anyone still planning to travel to the location of Terraristika Hamm on 12/12/2020, or of a courier service that will be despite the cancellation of the show? 

I've been in touch with a breeder about getting a ball python from him and he's planning on taking some other snakes to the location despite it being cancelled to drop off some other snakes, I was wondering if anyone is collecting or can point me in the right direction. 

I've already asked reptilecourier.eu and an waiting on a response from CBM, so other suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

There was some discussion in another thread, but basically (unless its changed since, and that's very plausible given how things change on the Covid front) 

The GOV website states that as of today's date (8/10/20) There are currently COVID-19-related restrictions on entry into Germany from Scotland, Northern Ireland,Wales, North East England, North West England and Yorkshire & the Humber. Although with rising cases this may change to the whole of UK and Scotland.... So depending from the region of origination, you / the courier *may* be required to self isolate for two weeks before returning to the UK. Currently anyone returning to the UK from Germany without traveling through other countries apparently don't need to self isolate on return to the UK. - But again that may change by December.

To be honest, I doubt that you will get any concrete info form any of the reptile couriers two months ahead, given that the CV19 restrictions can change dramatically in that time. Best advice would be to contact all the main couriers, both in the UK and in Germany to see when would be the latests you could leave it to book a slot, if they are planning on doing a run between UK / Germany.


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Possible the seller can get it to Houten show 06 December which is with restrictions still planned to be going ahead.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Cant you get them in the UK, it would be a lot less hassle ?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

harry python said:


> Possible the seller can get it to Houten show 06 December which is with restrictions still planned to be going ahead.


As Holland isn't on the exempt list, 14 days quarantine will apply. Also looks as if you have to self isolate for 10 days o arrival in Holland.
Germany, however, is exempt, as long as you go straight there, not via another country.


----------

